# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Thai ngén nguy cơ cao ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe mẹ bầu như thế nào?

## nghianv

Thai nghén nguy cơ cao là tình trạng thai nghén không có lợi cho sức khỏe của người mẹ, thai nhi và trẻ sơ sinh với nhiều yếu tố nguy cơ liên quan đến sản phụ, bệnh tật của người mẹ có từ trước, tiền sử thai sản nặng nề, vấn đề xã hội và bất thường phát sinh trong thai kỳ.
*1.Các nhóm nguy cơ*
Các yếu tố nguy cơ có ảnh hưởng đến vấn đề thai nghén được chia thành 5 nhóm chính, mỗi nhóm có những đặc điểm biểu hiện riêng cần được phát hiện và xác định nhằm xử trí can thiệp phù hợp.
*2.Nguy cơ liên quan đến sản phụ:*
Tuổi của sản phụ là vấn đề cần được quan tâm; nếu sản phụ dưới 16 tuổi thường dễ bị đẻ khó, đẻ non, có tỷ lệ tử vong chu sinh cao; nếu sản phụ trên 35 tuổi cũng dễ bị đẻ khó, có nguy cơ bị rối loạn nhiễm sắc thể, trẻ sơ sinh dị dạng, tử vong chu sinh cao. Về thể trạng, nếu sản phụ quá béo trên 70kg hoặc quá gầy dưới 40kg cũng là một trong những yếu tố nguy cơ đối với người mẹ trong cuộc chuyển dạ sinh nở. Ngoài ra, những bất thường về giải phẫu đường sinh dục như sản phụ có tử cung đôi, tử cung hai sừng, vách ngăn tử cung... cũng dễ gây đẻ non; có vách ngăn âm đạo làm cản trở thai nhi di chuyển xuống dưới khi chuyển dạ.
*3.Nguy cơ có liên quan đến bệnh tật của mẹ có từ trước:*
Bao gồm các bệnh lý tăng huyết áp dẫn đến nguy cơ tử vong mẹ và thai nhi biểu hiện tiền sản giật và sản giật; bệnh thận với nguy cơ tăng huyết áp mạn tính dẫn đến tiền sản giật, sản giật; bệnh tim mà đặc biệt là bệnh tim có biến chứng gây tử vong cao; bệnh nội tiết như Basedow, tiểu đường dễ gây biến chứng cho mẹ và thai nhi với bệnh lý thai to, thai suy dinh dưỡng, thai chết lưu. Đồng thời một số bệnh lý khác cũng ảnh hưởng gồm: rối loạn hệ miễn dịch, chất tạo keo; bệnh ác tính của mẹ như ung thư vú, cổ tử cung, buồng trứng...; bệnh thiếu máu như suy tủy, hồng cầu lưỡi liềm; bệnh nhiễm khuẩn cấp tính hoặc mạn tính như lao phổi...; bệnh nhiễm khuẩn lây truyền qua đường tình dục như chlamydia trachomatis, Herpes sinh dục, HPV, lậu, giang mai, HIV; bệnh do virus như viêm gan virus, rubella; bệnh do ký sinh trùng như sốt rét, trichomonas âm đạo; bệnh não như viêm não, động kinh, tâm thần...; bệnh nhiễm khuẩn tiết niệu - sinh dục do tụ cầu, E. coli. proteus; bệnh di truyền có tính chất gia đình như thalassemie, thiếu yếu tố đông máu VII, VIII...; bệnh ngoại khoa như gãy xương chậu, bệnh trĩ, tạo hình bàng quang do chấn thương...
Đính kèm 97
>>> xem thêm: dịch vụ đẻ ko đau
*4.Nguy cơ từ tiền sử thai sản nặng nề:*
Được ghi nhận các trường hợp gồm: sảy thai liên tiếp thường do bất thường di truyền của hai vợ chồng, thiểu năng nội tiết, bất thường ở tử cung; thai chết lưu cần phát hiện nguyên nhân như u xơ tử cung, bệnh toàn thân như tăng huyết áp, bệnh thận...; bất đồng nhóm máu ABO, yếu tố Rh gây nguy cơ cho thai; tiền sử sản giật, mổ lấy thai, đẻ bằng forceps, giác kéo, đình chỉ thai nghén; có tiền sử đẻ non với con dưới 2.500gam; trẻ có dị dạng bẩm sinh, bất thường nhiễm sắc thể dễ bị dị dạng thai nhi ở các lần mang thai sau; các lần sinh đẻ quá gần nhau hoặc quá xa nhau...
*5.Nguy cơ có liên quan đến yếu tố xã hội:*
Vấn đề này cũng được ghi nhận trên thực tế từ các yếu tố ảnh hưởng như sự nghèo đói, trình độ văn hóa thấp, xa cơ sở y tế, giao thông đi lại không thuận tiện...; tất cả những yếu tố này đều là yếu tố có nguy cơ cao tác động đến thai kỳ của người phụ nữ mang thai.
*6.Nguy cơ có liên quan đến yếu tố bất thường phát sinh trong thai kỳ hiện tại:*
Về phía người mẹ, các bệnh lý có thể ảnh hưởng đến thai kỳ là bệnh sốt rét, bệnh thiếu máu, tiền sản giật, giảm tiểu cầu tự miễn trong thời kỳ mang thai, bệnh thận thai nghén, tăng huyết áp thai nghén, tiểu đường thai nghén, sốt do bệnh lý toàn thân, nhiễm trùng tiết niệu. Về phía thai nhi, các bệnh lý có thể ảnh hưởng là ngôi thai bất thường, thai to, thai bất thường, thai suy dinh dưỡng, thai chết lưu, song thai, đa thai. Về phần phụ, các bệnh lý có thể ảnh hưởng là nhau tiền đạo, nhau cài răng lược, nhau bong non, sa dây nhau, u bánh nhau, phù nhau thai, rỉ ối, vỡ ối non, đa ối, thiểu ối.
*7.Khám thực thể để phát hiện thai nghén có nguy cơ cao*
Từ những yếu tố thai nghén có nguy cơ cao đã được nêu ở trên, việc khám thực thể cũng phải được thực hiện để phát hiện các biểu hiện liên quan.
Khám toàn trạng để quan sát thể trạng vẹo, gù cột sống; nếu chiều cao của sản phụ dưới 145cm dễ có nguy cơ đẻ khó, khi cân nặng của sản phụ tăng khoảng 20% trọng lượng cơ thể khi có thai là hiện tượng bình thường; đồng thời đo huyết áp, khám da và niêm mạc, khám vú, khám tim mạch, khám phổi, khám mắt... để phát hiện các dấu hiệu bất thường.
Khám chuyên khoa để ghi nhận tình trạng của khung chậu, tử cung với chiều cao tử cung, tư thế, u xơ... khám âm đạo phát hiện sa sinh dục; khám cổ tử cung phát hiện rách, viêm, tư thế...; khám tầng sinh môn phát hiện ngắn, dài, sẹo cũ...; khám phần phụ phát hiện khối u...
Đồng thời cần chăm sóc và đánh giá quá trình thai nghén bằng việc khám thai định kỳ với đầy đủ nội dung quy định và các xét nghiệm cần thiết để thảo luận cùng sản phụ có nên tiếp tục mang thai hay không.
*8.Những vấn đề cần đánh giá để duy trì thai nghén phải lưu ý gồm:*
Tình trạng sức khỏe của người mẹ tốt, bảo đảm cho một quá trình thai nghén; những thay đổi sinh lý phù hợp, không ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe người mẹ về tim, mạch, huyết áp...; chiều cao tử cung phù hợp tuổi thai; không có thai nghén bất thường như thai trứng, thai ngoài tử cung...; thai máy ở nửa sau của thai kỳ, tim thai nghe đều rõ; nếu có nhau tiền đạo, xem xét không ra máu hoặc ra máu ít; tình trạng tiền sản giật không nặng lên, có thể duy trì đáp ứng với điều trị; nếu có nhiễm khuẩn, điều trị tích cực cho sản phụ khỏi trước khi chuyển dạ và không để lại nguy cơ cho mẹ và con; dự kiến ngày sinh chính xác tránh thai già tháng.
Ngoài ra, phải xem xét những yếu tố có thể gây biến chứng trong chuyển dạ vì sự chuyển dạ dù đủ tháng, non tháng hay già tháng, biến chứng đều có thể xảy ra khi: người mẹ mắc phải tăng huyết áp, bệnh tim, bệnh gan, lao phổi, hen phế quản, Basedow có khả năng gây sản giật; bệnh suy tim, phù phổi cấp, hôn mê gan; rối loạn cơn co tử cung có thể cường tính, không đều...; cổ tử cung không tiến triển; người mẹ rặn đẻ yếu, chuyển dạ kéo dài; chỉ định sản khoa không đúng về forceps, về sử dụng oxytocin; ngôi thai bất thường như ngôi trán, ngôi vai; suy thai, thai non tháng, thai nhẹ cân; bất thường về dây rốn như dân rốn ngắn, dây rốn quấn cổ, sa dây rốn...; đa ối, thiểu ối, ối vỡ non, ối vỡ sớm, nhiễm khuẩn ối...
*9.Các xét nghiệm thăm dò cận lâm sàng*
Ngoài khám lâm sàng, các xét nghiệm thăm dò cận lâm sàng phải được thực hiện với xét nghiệm thường quy về nhóm máu, công thức máu, nước tiểu...
Từ các dấu hiệu lâm sàng, cơ sở y tế sẽ có quyết định về xét nghiệm cận lâm sàng để đánh giá nguy cơ gồm: siêu âm để phát hiện thai sống, thai chết, thai dị dạng, số lượng thai nhi, số lượng nước ối...; xét nghiệm các bệnh lây truyền từ mẹ sang con như HIV, giang mai, viêm gan b; thực hiện các xét nghiệm sàng lọc chẩn đoán trước sinh như double test, triple test hoặc chọc ối nếu có chỉ định; theo dõi nhịp tim thai bằng ống nghe tim thai, monitor sản khoa; làm test gây cơn co tử cung để xác định tim thai bình thường hay bất thường; đánh giá chỉ số Bishop để chọn cách đẻ cho phù hợp; theo dõi những hoạt động sinh học của thai qua siêu âm như hiện tượng thai thở, cử động của thai...; việc chẩn đoán bằng phim chụp X-quang ít sử dụng.
*10.Đánh giá (trong chuyển dạ)và chăm sóc thai nguy cơ cao*
Trên thực tế lâm sàng, cần đánh giá nguy cơ thai nhi trong quá trình chuyển dạ căn cứ vào nhịp tim thai, tim thai và cơn co tử cung trên máy theo dõi...; tình trạng của phân su và ối.
Chăm sóc thai nghén có nguy cơ cao về nguyên tắc khi tuyến y tế xã, phường, thị trấn phát hiện thai nghén có nguy cơ cao phải chuyển lên tuyến quận, huyện, thị xã, thành phố.
Tại tuyến y tế quận, huyện, thị xã, thành phố tùy theo từng trường hợp và tùy theo khả năng chuyên môn, trang thiết bị hiện có mà quyết định giữ lại sản phụ để điều trị hoặc gửi lên tuyến tỉnh, thành phố thuộc trung ương.
Lưu ý cần phải tôn trọng các nguyên tắc như: không để xảy ra tai biến rồi mới đình chỉ thai nghén, đình chỉ thai nghén để cứu mẹ khi cần thiết, điều trị thai suy kịp thời và tích cực điều trị sơ sinh bị ngạt thở.
Biện pháp chung là phải quản lý thai nghén để sớm xác định các yếu tố nguy cơ, đình chỉ thai nghén nếu có chỉ định bằng biện pháp sản khoa phù hợp, thực hiện chăm sóc và đánh giá mức độ thai nghén nguy cơ với phương châm cứu mẹ là chính, cố gắng bảo tồn thai.
Biện pháp riêng cũng được thực hiện tùy theo từng trường hợp như: điều trị nội khoa các bệnh nội khoa của sản phụ như bệnh tim, phổi, nội tiết...; điều trị ngoại khoa như cắt bỏ u xơ, khâu vòng cổ tử cung...; cai nghiện thuốc lá, ma túy...; nghỉ ngơi tại giường nằm; sử dụng thuốc như corticoides giúp cho phổi thai nhi trưởng thành sớm; có thể đình chỉ thai nghén để cứu người mẹ.
*Để biết thêm chi tiết về dịch vụ Thai sản trọn gói tại Bệnh viện Đa khoa Bảo Sơn, mẹ bầu vui lòng gọi tới Tổng đài 1900 599 858 hoặc Hotline 091 585 0770 để được tư vấn miễn phí.*
>>> tham khảo: bảo hiểm thai sản trọn gói
điều trị viêm lộ tuyến cổ tử cung

----------

